# 14 month old male, in tact



## cjb65 (Mar 26, 2018)

Would love to get your opinions. He is only about 70 lbs so far but his dad is 107 so I expect him to fill out. Also, he's only 14 months old. Sorry pics aren't fantastic and not sure why the first one posts sideways - its not like that in my folder.

Both parents are titled german imports.


----------



## cjb65 (Mar 26, 2018)

More pics


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Dang, is that MY dog??? Yours looks a lot like mine. Lol. Mine was 73lb at 12 months, 25inches. Now he is approaching 18 months and is 90lb, 26inches. He has a lean built, lots of muscles, so he doesn't look 'big,' more like medium size even though he weighs slightly more than the standard male GSD weight. Guess he'll stop growing in height now. But I'm guessing he'll be 95-100lb at full grown. Your dog looks fine. Handsome dog!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hard to look at the sideways photo.  Very nicely balanced young male. Very good angles front and rear, excellent secondary sex characteristics. Would like to see tighter feet. He has a fairly typical showline topline with more curve than I, personally, care for. 



He is probably done growing, but will fill out. Don't worry about his current or even future weight compared to his father. Keep him lean and fit. He will fill out and add more muscle and masculine traits as he matures over the next 2 years as long as he isn't neutered.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

To the OP -- I'm still in the very early learning stages myself, so I can't give any expert opinions on your guy, but coming strictly from a newbie to the GSD world, I think he's gorgeous! 




lhczth said:


> .... excellent secondary sex characteristics. ....
> ..... add more muscle and masculine traits....


A question, if you don't mind? What secondary sex characteristics and/or masculine/feminine traits are displayed in GSDs? Are you able to tell a male from a female without a peek at primary sex characteristics? (Lactating females are a bit obvious...but other than that?)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You should be able to tell a male by his head, usually wider with a bit heavier jowl, musculature, and thickness, especially at maturity. Some bitches are quite masculine, but will still look like a bitch next to a male. Some males have "bitchy" heads and are not as masculine.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

At first glance, there are times when I have had to look at the plumbing to know for sure.


----------



## cjb65 (Mar 26, 2018)

McGloomy said:


> Dang, is that MY dog??? Yours looks a lot like mine. Lol. Mine was 73lb at 12 months, 25inches. Now he is approaching 18 months and is 90lb, 26inches. He has a lean built, lots of muscles, so he doesn't look 'big,' more like medium size even though he weighs slightly more than the standard male GSD weight. Guess he'll stop growing in height now. But I'm guessing he'll be 95-100lb at full grown. Your dog looks fine. Handsome dog!


They do look similar! Handsome boy, you have!


----------



## cjb65 (Mar 26, 2018)

lhczth said:


> …. Some males have "bitchy" heads and are not as masculine.


I hope nobody ever accuses me of having a "bitchy head" 

Funny, I can nearly always tell a male from a female in the breeds with which I am familiar.


----------



## cjb65 (Mar 26, 2018)

lhczth said:


> Hard to look at the sideways photo.  Very nicely balanced young male. Very good angles front and rear, excellent secondary sex characteristics. Would like to see tighter feet. He has a fairly typical showline topline with more curve than I, personally, care for.
> 
> 
> 
> He is probably done growing, but will fill out. Don't worry about his current or even future weight compared to his father. Keep him lean and fit. He will fill out and add more muscle and masculine traits as he matures over the next 2 years as long as he isn't neutered.


Thank you for the input. I have never noticed that about his feet but I see it. And I will try to take a better picture from the side with him stacked and his mouth open. I think this pic somehow makes his rear look more sloped than it is. He has AMAZING movement so I'm considering showing him. He would have to learn to be around dogs without wiggling and whining though!


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Thank you! Since your dog is only 14 months old, I'm guessing he will be over 85lb. 90ish at full grown. Just a guest based on my experience with my dog, who has similar built as yours.


----------

